# Suche Programm um Filme und Bilder zu verwalten



## Gamienator (28. November 2011)

Heyho Leute,

ich hab eine große Datenbank an Bildern und Filmen auf dem Rechner. Jedoch weis ich nicht mit was ich das managen soll, weil mir das so langsam wirklich zu viel wird ...

Für Musik verwende ich ja iTunes, aber was gibt es denn für Bilder und Videos?

Lg

Gamie


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Was genau möchtest Du dabei denn verwalten? Willst Du jedem Bild Stichworte geben, nach denen Du dann suchen kannst, oder worum genau geht es?


----------



## Gamienator (28. November 2011)

Ich möchte einfach nur eine Übersicht haben. Ich habe da so viele Bilder, da möcht ich erlich gesagt nicht 2000 Ordner erstellen und sie dann einzeln betiteln.

Eine Übersicht mit allen Bildern würde mir schon langen. Wenn ich denen aber noch Kategoriern zuweisne könnte wärs genial!


----------



## Mothman (28. November 2011)

Versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz. Das ist doch im Grunde der Windows-Explorer.

Kategorien => Ordner/verzeichnisse
Übersicht der Bilder => Bildervorschau im Explorer

Windows bringt das doch alles mit. 
Oder nutzt du kein Windows?

Evtl. versteh ich dich auch nicht richtig.


----------



## Gamienator (28. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Evtl. versteh ich dich auch nicht richtig.



Oder ich schaff es nicht zu sagen was ich will 

Aber mit den Bildern hast du schon recht, das ist ja auch eher zweitrangig! Um die Filme gehts mir da eher, die weis ich net wie ich sie Bibliothekisieren soll ...


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Also, zunächst mal wäre es natürlich gut, wenn die Filme den gleichen Hauptordner haben. Also, die FIlme dürfen natürlich noch in UNterordnern haben, aber gut wäre, dass irgendwo eine Art "oberster Ordner" ist, zB

Filme/Action/vor2000
Filme/Action/nach2000
Filme/SciFi/vor2000

usw. => "Filme" ist dann der Hauptordner.

Wenn Du das hast, dann gibt es an sich viele Möglichkeiten, eine Bibliothek sehr sehr leicht erstellen zu lassen. 

Zum Beispiel beim Windows Media Player geht es ganz einfach so: Menüpunkt Organisieren, Bibliotheken verwalten, Videos (oder auch Bilder). Dort kannst Du über "hinzügen" einzelne Ordner zufügen, und schon werden Videos (bzw. Bilder), die in dem Ordner UND Unterordnern sind, in die Medienbibliothek aufgenommen. Daher ist es eben sinnvoll, wenn die Videos alle in EINEM Hauptordner sind - wieviele Unterordnen es sind, ist daher dann egal. Somit musst Du nur EINEN Ordner angeben, der dann gescannt wird. Wenn Du jetzt die Videos wild verteilt hast auf versch. Partitionen und in ganz anderen Ordnern, dann ist es halt mehr Arbeit, da Du die Ordner alle einzlen "hinzufügen" musst. Da würd ich dann ehrlich gesagt lieber die Ordner selber mal manuell umkopieren in einen neuen großen Ordner "Filme" oder so.

Es dauert natürlich so oder so eine Weile, bis dann alles in dem Ordner gescannt wurde, da steht dann rechts unten beim Media PLayer "Medien werden aktualisiert". Aber Du musst eben sonst nichts tun und kannst nebenbei nen Kaffee trinken oder sonstwas machen  Es geht also ganz einfach. 

DANACH kannst Du dann per Media Player zB Filme anzeigen lassen und selber dort Kommentare oder Genres usw. ändern. 


ps: ich hab win7, aktueller MEdia Player. Kann je nach Version ein BISSchen anders aussehen, aber prinzipiell geht das beim Media Player seit Jahren ähnlich einfach.


----------



## Gamienator (28. November 2011)

Schafft der WMP auch MKV mit installiertem K-Lite Pack?


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Aber ansonsten schau doch einfach mal, ob Deine Playersoftware nicht selber auch eine Bibliothek-Funktion hat.


----------



## Rabowke (28. November 2011)

Bilder zu verwalten: Picassa. Hat ein paar nette Funktionen wie z.B. Gesichtserkennung etc.pp.
Sollte es professioneller sein bzw. arbeitest du häufig mit RAW Dateien: Lightroom ... wobei es wohl auch eine Freeware bzw. Opensource RAW Lösung geben soll.

Videos: entweder die bereits genannten Wege oder du setzt auf XBMC = XBox Media Center. Hat mit XBox nichts mehr zutun sondern ist, eigentlich, eine HTPC Frontend Lösung für Videos im Wohnzimmer. Automatische 'Scrapper' analysieren deine Videos und laden je nach Geschmack Bilder, imdb Ratings, Reviews, Trailer etc. und bereiten das ganze hübsch auf.

Ist kostenlos und XBMC kann natürlich auch mit .mkv Dateien was anfangen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Möglichkeit zur Darstellung deiner Filme ... ich finds optisch sehr ansprechend & die automatische Erkennung lag bei mir bei ca. 90%, die restlichen 10% der Filme 'musste' ich halt per Hand erledigen, was auch super einfach mit zwei Mausklicks erfolgt.


----------



## Gamienator (28. November 2011)

Rabowke: Picasa kenn ich auch schon, irgendwie war das nichts für mich ... Es dauerte sau lange meine Bilder zu initialisieren, aber bei 100.000 Bilder ist das etwas länger *g*

Zu XBMC: Oh ja, XMBC nutz ich selber  auf dem HTPC, ich weis nicht ob das so gut für den PC ist, probier ich das mal aus, danke


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Also, es muss halt jedes Bild kurz gescannt/gelesen werden... selbst wenn das Programm pro Sekunde 100 Bilder schaffen würde, was mir sehr fix erscheinen würde, dauert das dann halt 20 Minuten für 100.000 Bilder... bei meinen MP3s (ich hab die eben mal scannen lassen, weil mir aufgefallen war, dass ich das seit meiner win-INstallation noch gar nicht gemacht hab) hat es eben auch 30 minuten gedauert für "nur" ca 8000 MP3 und 60GB...


----------



## Rabowke (28. November 2011)

Also IrfanView wäre noch eine kostenlose Alternative ... aber schlussendlich müssen ja alle Bilder mal kurz 'angefasst' werden damit diese in die interne Datenbank aufgenommen werden.

Wenn man bereits 100.000 Bilder hat, ist das Kind bereits in den Brunnen gefallen. Nimmt man sich aber die Zeit die Bilder zu sortieren und ggf. sogar mit Stichworten ( Metatags ) zu versehen, hast du ein relativ einfaches System.

Meine RAWs sind z.B. so sortiert das ich nur Ayers Rock eingebe und er mir alle Aufnahmen vom Ayers Rock anzeigt. Das ganze könnte man weiter verfeinern, z.B. Ayers Rock Freundin etc.pp.


----------



## Gamienator (28. November 2011)

Das stimmt auch wieder ...

Muss ich halt wieder das Kind aus dem Brunnen ziehen. Gott sei dank hab ich bald Urlaub


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Du kannst übrigens auch, wenn Du zB in einem Ordner NUR Bilder vom Urlaub 2009 hast, auch unter Windows einafch alle Bilder markieren, dann zB bei einem der Bilder auf "umbennen" gehen und "Urlaub 2009" eingeben. Dann haben danach alle zuvor markierten Bilder den Namen Urlaub2009(1).jpg, Urlaub2009(2).jpg, Urlaub2009(3).jpg, usw 

und bestimmt gibt es - ähnlich wie bei dem Tool MP3-Tag - auch Tool, bei denen Du mehrere Bilder markieren und dann bei allen gleichzeitig zB das Jahr oder einen comment ändern kannst.Vermutlich geht so was eben auch mit irfanview, wenn Rabowke das eh schon nennt


----------



## Peter23 (28. November 2011)

Ich halte von diesen Verwaltungsprogrammen nicht viel.

Ich habe hunderte von Filme auf meinem Rechner,

Ordner: Filme, 
Unterordner: DIvx, DVD, Bluray

und in diesen Ordner nach alphabetischer Reihenfolge.

So einfach, so gut.


----------



## Rabowke (28. November 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Ich halte von diesen Verwaltungsprogrammen nicht viel.
> 
> Ich habe hunderte von Filme auf meinem Rechner,
> 
> ...


 ... niemand bestreitet das es wirklich notwendig ist. Aber XBMC im Wohnzimmer ist für mich optisch sehr viel ansprechender als ein Ordnerfenster mit hunderten Videos, davon ab, dass ich diese auf Entfernung von Couch <> LCD wohl schwerlich lesen könnte. 

XBMC ist schon eine verdammt tolle Software ... und dazu noch kostenlos, was will man mehr?


----------

